#ubuntu-dz 2011-09-19
<Syriafree> .
<Syriafree> !
<Syriafree> السلام عليكم
<Syriafree> !Tarabish
<Syriafree> #syriafree
#ubuntu-dz 2011-09-20
<^angel^> Hi
<^angel^> !Help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^angel^> Shut
<^angel^> [11:53:07]  المستخدمين المتواجدين في الروم  : @ChanServ, @Off,  locobot_5,  lubotu3,  MootBot,  ubuntulog_,  ^angel^ «--- 
<^angel^> في أي شخص هون
<^angel^> Bey
<^angel^> Hi
<^angel^> Hi
<^angel^> [22:29:52] <^angel^> Hi «--- 
#ubuntu-dz 2011-09-22
<^angel^> … #beagle
<^angel^> www.beagleboard.org/irclogs/
<^angel^> index.php
<^angel^> IRC Logs of #dri-devel on
<^angel^> irc.freenode.net for
<^angel^> 2011-09-02
<^angel^> Sep 2, 2011 … IRC Logs of #dri-
<^angel^> devel on irc.freenode.net
<^angel^> for … calim: enabling 1.30 will
<^angel^> bring some reds… (:
<^angel^> people.freedesktop.org/../
<^angel^> index.php
<^angel^> Freenode/2011/#agda/
<^angel^> April.log
<^angel^> Apr 1, 2011 … augur, i dont
<^angel^> know how to avoid the yellows
<^angel^> France
<^angel^> Italia
<^angel^> Sverige
<^angel^> United Kingdom
<^angel^> iPhone
<^angel^> Nintendo
<^angel^> Ubuntu
<^angel^> Top programming chat
<^angel^> rooms by users
<^angel^> 1. #haskell
<^angel^> 767 users
<^angel^> 2. #hitz.tv
<^angel^> 535 users
<^angel^> 3. #ruby
<^angel^> 525 users
<^angel^> 4. ##c
#ubuntu-dz 2011-09-25
<Chat0551> مرحبا
#ubuntu-dz 2012-09-17
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour
<r6h4> bonjour tout le monde
#ubuntu-dz 2012-09-19
<abdelghani> hello
<abdelghani> anyone here?
#ubuntu-dz 2012-09-21
<BLACK_SC0RP> hi
#ubuntu-dz 2012-09-22
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée
